# [URGENT] Monitor(PC) buying advice needed.



## Whistler81 (Jan 22, 2016)

*[URGENT] Monitor(PC) buying advice needed with 3D and Touchscreen*

Hi everyone.

I had been using a DELL ST2320L since 5 years but today it died because of (I suspect) leaving it on and going to college. I was working on UbuntuMate which just greys the screen on power saving mode, doesn't really turn the monitor off like in Windows so be careful if you have a similar setup, but anyways. I am here looking to buy a monitor. Let me describe what I am looking for :
1. Full HD resolution or more
2. 23 inch or bigger (22 inch won't do)
3. my budget is 10000/-
----
4. touchscreen & 3D
5. 2 HDMI ports

Now about points 4 & 5 : My mom lives with me and she sometimes uses my PC for basic movie watching etc(she does not know how to use a computer). It would a great advantage if the screen was a touchscreen.
About the 3D bit, I am using a AMD SAPHIRE RADEON 6670 1GBDDR5 graphics card, I don't know if it supports 3D but since I am buying sometime new I would like this feature.

Please first suggest me a good monitor that has a good picture quality. About the HDMI port I can do with 1 but since I have a desktop and a RaspberryPi setup I kind of need two HDMI ports, but this is not too important.

Thanks in advance.


----------

